# my ass



## NagyKiss

There is a well known English expression - "my ass", which means that something is not true. For example:
- Where's my phone, someone has stolen it!
- Stolen it, my ass. You probably lost it as usual.

- He is so smart.
- Smart, my ass. (i.e. he is not smart at all!)

So I wanted to know how this expression is usually translated into Hungarian. And I noticed that it is translated as "seggem". 

Is this the correct translation? Then it is a loan translation (calque). You really use it like that? I can't believe in such a coincidence


----------



## gorilla

No, the literal translation doesn't work in Hungarian. A soft non-vulgar way would be an ironical "(Na) persze!" (Oh, of course)

Some little bit stronger ones:
- (Egy) fenét! or Fenéket!
- Francot!
- Frászt! (These all refer to some nasty diseases)

Really vulgar ones:
- Lószart! (Horseshit)
- (Ló)faszt (Horsedick)


----------



## Zsanna

I don't think that (= _seggem_) would be the most natural way of translating it - if at all... (In a bad translation, maybe.) 
The trouble is that I cannot really judge the degree of vulgarity of the original, which may vary also by who says it, in what circumstances...

So I tell you a fairly harmless but current equivalent: *egy fenét* or *a fenéket!* Which does not come from _fenék_ (= arse/ass) but from _fene_ (= festering wound, ulcer) which appears in a lot of our swearings. I am sure that there are "stronger" expressions but I'm not sure they would be necessary for the examples you've given (unless context demands otherwise) and even these you wouldn't say e.g. in front of your boss.

Gorilla, you were faster!


----------



## Encolpius

I agree, too, the literal translation does not work in Hungarian at all.


----------



## NagyKiss

That's what I thought. I saw these translations in movie subtitles and I thought it was suspicious, because in Russia they also usually do crappy subtitle translations. Amateurs

Thanks a lot.


----------

